# Albino-Regenbogenforellen, neue Zuchtform oder ???



## Aal (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo alle Teich- und Tierfreunde,

ich habe mir heute neue Forellen für einen meiner etwas abgelegenen Forellenteiche gekauft.
Beim Fischzüchter habe ich etwas erstaunliches gesehen und nachgefragt. " Was machen denn da die ca. 100 Goldorfen bei den vielen Tausend Regenbogenforellen, alle ca 15 cm lang"??
Antwort: "Das sind Albino-Regenbogenforellen, ebenfalls zu halten und zu händeln als __ Speisefische........
Ein belgischer Züchter hat die Tiere bis zum jetzigen Stand weitergezüchtet und mir diese Jungtiere überlassen. Ich werde versuchen sie weiter zu züchten".

Die Forellen sehen wunderschön aus, sind für mich jedoch als Speisefische fraglich  

Kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen in Sachen Zuchtform, Herkunft, Vorkommen, Ausbreitung und mehr  ..   ich bin für alles dankbar


Gruß __ Aal


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Albino-Regenbogenforellen, neue Zuchtform oder ???*

Hi,

neulich bei einem Fest bei einem Fischer und Räuchereibetrieb hab ich Fische gesehen - auf den ersten dachte ich auch, die sehen wie Goldorfen aus...

Sie waren aber als Goldforellen deklariert. Nix Albino. Eine hübsch gelbe Variante der Regenbogenforelle. Bei google findest Du einige Fotos und Berichte...


----------

